# MK2 3.2 V6 DSG - Buyer's Guide



## CrippsyS (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to buy a used MK2 3.2 V6 DSG TT next week!

Can anyone tell me the known "unreliable" parts of the car?

And also what I should be looking for in particular when I go to see/buy/test the possible candidate next week!

Any help appreciated and thanks in advance! 

Scott


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi, check out the V6 buyers guide on the Community page and add saggy seats and window regulators for things to look out for
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Scott,Welcome to the TTF.
Common MK 2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim.
Hoggy.


----------

